# "Russian rifle disarm"...



## Zero (Feb 14, 2014)

OK, so you can just skip through to 1:30 on the clip to learn what most of us have hopefully already mastered in their weapons training - but do feel free to watch the whole crazy clip on how it's all done in Mother Russia.


----------



## Zero (Feb 20, 2014)

If there are any Moderators out there or anyone with a semblance of IT proficiency, unlike my good self, could someone please copy this thread to the Rifle Range forum?  As I would realy like an answer if possible on what that second kick is doing, it's bothered my layman senses a bit as I can't figure out.


----------



## Native (Feb 20, 2014)

Pretty sure he's pushing back the action to eject the round already in the chamber. On that rifle it's a lever that is pulled toward the operator.


----------



## Zero (Feb 20, 2014)

Native said:


> Pretty sure he's pushing back the action to eject the round already in the chamber. On that rifle it's a lever that is pulled toward the operator.


Now that's what I intially thought but then another member pointed out the slide (action) should be on the _*right *_- normally (yes?). Whereas he is kicking a horizontal lever/slide on the left side of the gun.
I know some AK models have a selector switch also on the left tp ut into safe/auto but am not sure if any AK is produced with a slide/action on the left side - why would you create a mass produciton gun with action on left?   
Being left handed, have spent years faced with this regarding levers on rifles.   Also, and you may not catch it on the quality of the clip but I couldn't see any shell ejected when he does that second kick.

You may be right Native - I can't see how you wouldn't be - but I am not sure...


----------



## Native (Feb 20, 2014)

Good point about it being on the left. Though it does look like he has a significant forward "push" motion that really looks like it's the action lever. The AK's I've shot do have a safety switch on the left, but I believe to switch that to a "Safe" position you would have to move it from a 6 o'clock to a 9 o'clock position, ie away from the operator.

I'm going with a left handed AK


----------



## KydeX (Feb 20, 2014)

Check my answer in the other thread.


----------



## Zero (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, Kydex seems to have authority that LH AK are produced, so it is simply a left handed one.


----------

